# Identifying a true dekeyseria brachyura



## leder_of_natara (Mar 15, 2006)

I plan on getting 2 dekeyseria brachyura, but how can I be sure I'm getting the real deal and not something that looks like a dekeyseria brachyura, like a loach or something.


----------



## leder_of_natara (Mar 15, 2006)

If it makes any difference, a dekeyseria brachyura is a butterfly pleco, L168. Here is a link: http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=706


----------

